# Did I make a good purchase of golf clubs?



## GlennM

So, I'm completely new at this. I went to the local golf shop and they showed me a 'starter' set. $179 which included several clubs.

The golf pro who I am taking lessons from recommended the Jack Nicklaus set at Costco. I then asked a friend (a seasoned golfer) about the set and he said I wouldn't be wasting my money on it.

So I went ahead and got the Jack Nicklaus V18 signature series ($249) and Prince Golf Ladies SST Hybrid Golf Set ($199) at Costco.

I was having a little bit of buyers remorse thinking, maybe I should have researched more? Maybe I jumped into it too fast? I've been to the driving range 4 times with the set in a week and love it. I of course have nothing else to compare it to. I'm almost not interested in trying 'better' clubs for fear of wanting it and not needing it right now.

Should I feel good? Stupid? Sad? Happy?

I just want to play and get better all the time!


----------



## 65nlovenit

Hey your going to learn to either love those clubs or hate them depending on your individual skills. My first set cost $139.00 all in including a pull cart. They weighed a ton(all steel) but they served me well during my learning curve. If you truely become a golf fanatic, then when you go to get a new set you'll have some reference point to work from. Personally I think you made a wise decision and got a good deal. Welcome to the wonderful world of golf.

Del


----------



## packerfan1

I have played / still play several Nicklaus Golf clubs over the years, and they have all served me well...you are starting out and might just be testing the waters, so a large $$$$ investment might not be wise. 
YOu don't always have to buy into the name brand hype.


----------



## 300Yards

If the clubs work for you, then you did good! Feel good about your purchase, and I hope you get lots of enjoyment out of your new clubs!


----------



## thor

You did good. now go out and hit them... 

I got my first complete set of clubs 20 yrs ago from Costco.
I still have them in storage. kind of nostalgic....


----------



## dazzle

Well, Glenn, you have bought it and you like it. That is the important part - you like it. Why bother what others say as long as the club serves you well. 

It is important that you like your clubs. At least when you use it everytime, you have a big smile on your face.

I have friends who are not really bothered with clubs they used. many of them are playing around a handicap of 7-11. They use clubs that are more than a decade old. They like them and continue using them and they are still improving. One of them is still using the Ping Eye another Callaway S2H2 (i think that is what is called).

Go and enjoy your golf....


----------



## Hogan

It ain't the clubs. It's the swing. Byron Nelson, Jimmy Damerit, Ben Hogan all played with clubs that you wouldn't use as garden tools today. Have fun with your new sticks. Hit the ball, find the ball, hit the ball again.


----------



## Butz

Hey GlennM,

I think US$139.00 is a good deal. At least the one you bought is real or genuine.

My first golf set was a China made Callaway X18 which I bought it more than US$139.00. I paid it for US$200.00

ANyway, Removed all the insecurities and fears that you have with your J.N. clubs. What's important for you right now is to practice and be tutored by a Good Golf teacher.

After all, even if you have the Best & most expensive Golf clubs in the land, but if you are not fundamentally sound, then all your swings will all just be slices and cannot fly up and away.

Here in my country, most golf players would buy HONMA, and they're worth more than US1500.00 here, some of their iron set can reach to US$6,000.00. You see, I see a lot of poor fundamentally weekend golfer buying expensive golf iron, and would end up disappointed with their iron set because they cannot let their ball fly farther than they expect it to fly.

So, don't you worry on your golf set, once you improved and get Better, you can now buy a better iron set for yourself as a reward to being a Good Golfer.

Just be patient and be persistent, and developed your skills.
Don't take any short cut...i mean there are no short cuts in Golf. The more you play, the more you get tutored, the more you become better, this I assure you.

Oh yeah, play with Good Golfers, you will learn a lot from them.

Enjoy the game


----------

